# Java/J2ME and console emulators for Windows Phone?



## VR25 (Oct 17, 2015)

I took a look over the PPSSPP.org downloads section, and it turns out that all platforms have PPSSPP emulator, except our lovelly & awesome Windows Phone!. Now come on, is there anything wrong with Windows Phone that doesn't allow any porting of emulators and/or Java/J2ME VMs to the platform?

I'd love to be able to play games such as Silent Hill series and carry them with me on my phone, whether J2ME or PSP version.

Does anyone have any idea of what's really going on with the Windows Phone platform in terms of app development/porting? I just don't get it...


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Oct 19, 2015)

Why it's not available on Windows Phone (on 8/8.1 at least...) ? Here's what the PPSSPP FAQ says ( http://www.ppsspp.org/faq.html )


> Why is PPSSPP not available for Windows Phone?
> 
> Windows Phone is, like non-jailbroken iOS, a very restrictive environment where apps are not allowed to generate code at runtime. This prevents the JIT to work, which means that even if we ported the emulator, it would run very slow. Windows Phone 10 may have a way around this, but this is still to be investigated.

Click to collapse



Yes, Windows Phone doesn't allow any apps that uses JIT to run, well at least before Windows 10... Because 10 Mobile had project Astoria and the way how Astoria works, that's required... 

You can actually run the emulator on 10 mobile by just sideloading it... See my video








Sent from Ponyville


----------



## VR25 (Oct 19, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Why it's not available on Windows Phone (on 8/8.1 at least...) ? Here's what the PPSSPP FAQ says ( http://www.ppsspp.org/faq.html )
> 
> 
> Yes, Windows Phone doesn't allow any apps that uses JIT to run, well at least before Windows 10... Because 10 Mobile had project Astoria and the way how Astoria works, that's required...
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, tried that already several times, and different versions, but the app crashed right away after click. L640XL, sideloaded astoria package manually, and used latest astoria tools to instal the apk. Other apps such as facebook work just fine, as usual.


----------



## myrcello (Nov 22, 2015)

I Had PPSSPP running with astoria but the games where buggy & sometimes was not rendering properly, but it did if microsoft continues to support astoria maybe the program could run smoothly



Tested with L930


----------



## vihsalvatore (Nov 28, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Why it's not available on Windows Phone (on 8/8.1 at least...) ? Here's what the PPSSPP FAQ says ( http://www.ppsspp.org/faq.html )
> 
> 
> Yes, Windows Phone doesn't allow any apps that uses JIT to run, well at least before Windows 10... Because 10 Mobile had project Astoria and the way how Astoria works, that's required...
> ...

Click to collapse



Afaik Windows 10 support this. There's the cap on VS...


----------

